

The Future Of Comments - casemorton
http://tech.li/2012/03/the-future-of-comments/

======
twiceaday
This article uses a surprising amount of words to deliver absolutely nothing
on the premise.

~~~
joejohnson
Sometimes I upvote a submission in hopes that it will incite an interesting
debate in the comments.

